# Lost the opportunity to save the world.



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Yall see this? I lost the chance to make a difference. This sparrow was seen murdering two middle school children and selling drugs to babies!! Maybe next time i can exterminate it.. can we build a ... a.. something like a wall.. but not really ya know??


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I've heard they all know BJJ...

Looks like he's going for a toe lock.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

They have weapons of mass destruction lol i seen a shark eating a smaller fish.. gonna start getting rid of those too.. i mean.. who the heck do they think they are being on earth and harming other animals..


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

That doesn't look like an invasive house sparrow, ya know the kind we shoot, that looks like a song species which is protected. I mean it's OK when big animals pick on little ones, but not when little ones kill larger ones.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Well lets murder these things to slow classical music with no sound effects.. cut the camera to a sparrow picking up its wing and holding his head together.. and then zoom out.. if ya cant see how idiotic it looks man.. then idk.


----------

